# new computer



## venkataramana1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

hi ia m venkat,going to buy a new computer for working on maya and compositing tools ,so i chosen following configuration,but before buying i think its best to ask tech guys help, thats why m here...
and i need costs also...kindly plz help me

and configuration is,....
1.asus p7p55d-e mother board,
2.intel i5-750 processor,
3.gtx 260graphic card,
4.ddr3 4 gb ram(2 x 2)
5.samsung 22' monitor
6.500gb hdd
7.cooler master's elite 310 with 650w smps cabinet
8.22x dvd writer
9.mouse and keyboard logitech
10.1 kv ups

venkat


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

lol that last line cracks me up 

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

i5 750 ~9.5k or get i5 760 ~10.5k

APC 1kV UPS ~4.7k

get corsair VX450 for ~3.7k or VX550 for ~4.8k

Mouse and keyboard combo logitech Rs. 650/-

500GB HDD ~3k


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 29, 2010)

Please fill this - 

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A:
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen you want?
A:
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an  assembler? 
A:
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
A:
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops  from other city/states?
A:
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> Please fill this -
> 
> 1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
> A:mya,comopsiting and photoshop
> ...




hi cybertonic i filled this can you see this plz?

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




ichi said:


> lol that last line cracks me up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...




hi thanks for the reply....can u tell me what si deiiference b/w 750 and 760 ....plz let me know detailed


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

750(2.66 GHz) is replaced by 760 (2.8GHz) now. Its just higher frequency nothing else.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

ichi said:


> 750(2.66 GHz) is replaced by 760 (2.8GHz) now. Its just higher frequency nothing else.



so does that mean 750 is no more in the market?


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

You can get it but the new default is 760 now.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> so does that mean 750 is no more in the market?



750 should be available at 9k or less.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 2, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> hi ia m venkat,going to buy a new  computer for working on maya and compositing tools ,so i chosen  following configuration,but before buying i think its best to ask tech  guys help, thats why m here...
> and i need costs also...kindly plz help me
> 
> and configuration is,....
> ...


good thing you asked us coz the above config isn't good!
tell us will you be playing any games on this system?

go for an AMD based RIG!


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi shiva....



mavihs said:


> good thing you asked us coz the above config isn't good!
> tell us will you be playing any games on this system?
> 
> go for an AMD based RIG!



thanks for the reply and actually my budget is 55,000...according to the shop i asked once they gave all these at that cost,so i chosen this....according to you if amd 1055t available at 900 and supports lga1156 socket ...ok no problem,and ram i chosen is zion,
cooler masters elite 310 and 430 are 1900/- and 3000/- respectively,
thats not  such diff b/w seagate and wd


excepting all these u can even suggest me, that suits my budget and needs...



about ur questions----i m interested about only nfs and chess ,so games  not limits 2hr /day,,,only sitting on 3d and compositing
:roll:


----------



## mavihs (Aug 7, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> hi shiva....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you already bought RAM, cabby & Mobo?


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi shiva



mavihs said:


> have you already bought RAM, cabby & Mobo?





no no even the one part i didn't buy.....i have to buy whole setup once...that's why i m waiting


----------



## mavihs (Aug 7, 2010)

just want to know some more thing before i recommend a config!
are you working or studying Animation?
which all apps are you going to be using i.e. Maya, 3D Max, etc?
Which render are you going to be using i.e. Mental Ray, etc?
which part are you specialized/specializing in i.e. light, texturing, rigging, etc?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> hi shiva....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no. X6 1055T will cost you close to 10k or maybe tad more but as mentioned 3D & animation, it'll be better for you. also socket is not LGA1156. but AM3. but i don't think it matters much. just change as mavihs suggested. go with retiers suggestion if you want a old, bad & costly (totally out of balance) config. so for motherboard, get something based on 880G or 870X or 890GX based one. features more than the ones you get on the LGA1156 motherboards at lesser pricing.


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 7, 2010)

mavihs said:


> just want to know some more thing before i recommend a config!
> are you working or studying Animation?
> which all apps are you going to be using i.e. Maya, 3D Max, etc?
> Which render are you going to be using i.e. Mental Ray, etc?
> which part are you specialized/specializing in i.e. light, texturing, rigging, etc?




m currently working as compositor,mattepainting artist.at spot now i have to buy computer ibn this month and now have only 55,000


and i use nuke.maya. fusion. photoshop, aftereffects,
my specialization is texturing



thanks shiva

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> no. X6 1055T will cost you close to 10k or maybe tad more but as mentioned 3D & animation, it'll be better for you. also socket is not LGA1156. but AM3. but i don't think it matters much. just change as mavihs suggested. go with retiers suggestion if you want a old, bad & costly (totally out of balance) config. so for motherboard, get something based on 880G or 870X or 890GX based one. features more than the ones you get on the LGA1156 motherboards at lesser pricing.



hi sam....thanks for valuable info.........and i hope u  can give me such quote at 55,000 along with graphicard.........plz help bcoz this is matter money,and asus m4a89gtd is ok and x6 1055t is around 10000/- right and what graphic card is better then,and i dont know what is good cabinet at this budget


----------



## mavihs (Aug 7, 2010)

Proccy: AMD 1055T - 10.5K
Mobo: MSI 890GXM-G65 - 7.5K
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4GB Kit 1333MHz CL9 - 6.3K around
HDD: WD 500GB Blue - 2K
GPU: ATI FirePro V3800 - 8K around / 460GTX 1GB(get this if you can) - 14K around
Cabby: Elite 430 - 2.7K
SMPS: Corsair vx550(this should be good for your future needs) - 4.8K / Corsair vx450 - 3.7K

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

PS: this is the minimum you  should go for, for a decent performance!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> hi sam....thanks for valuable info.........and i hope u  can give me such quote at 55,000 along with graphicard.........plz help bcoz this is matter money,and asus m4a89gtd is ok and x6 1055t is around 10000/- right and what graphic card is better then,and i dont know what is good cabinet at this budget



no problem friend. but as mavihs already gave a config so i won't repeat it again. but still lets see if i can offer my help.



mavihs said:


> Proccy: AMD 1055T - 10.5K
> Mobo: MSI 890GXM-G65 - 7.5K
> RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4GB Kit 1333MHz CL9 - 6.3K around
> HDD: WD 500GB Blue - 2K
> ...



ok let me edit your config:

Processor: Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 10-11k
Motherboard: lets take a basic one. Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.5-5k.
Ram: Corsair 2X2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz Value @ ~5k
Graphics Card: -
PSU: Corsair VX450W @ 3.6-4k
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Hard Drive: Wester Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2k

Total: 26.6-28.5k.

whats left? 

Monitor: get a 20" from Benq or Dell @ 6.5-7k (22" will affect the whole config)
Keyboard-mouse: Logitech @ 0.7k
OM: DVD writer (any) @ 1k
UPS: APC 1Kva @ not know. say 4k (can go for 650VA @ 3k)

Total: 12.2-12.7k

Grand Total: 38.8k-41.2k.

so you left with an extra 16.2-13.8k (14-16k). now as i not have much about Pro Cards, so i think _mavihs_ or someone else can recommend the card.

PS: i think this config not bad if it gets the work done for OP without causing any problems like overheating or unable to accomodate the card well.


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 9, 2010)

mavihs said:


> Proccy: AMD 1055T - 10.5K
> Mobo: MSI 890GXM-G65 - 7.5K
> RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4GB Kit 1333MHz CL9 - 6.3K around
> HDD: WD 500GB Blue - 2K
> ...





Sam.Shab said:


> no problem friend. but as mavihs already gave a config so i won't repeat it again. but still lets see if i can offer my help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thnks for u both guys helping me alot......\o/
                                                                                                                                                                        ||
                                                                                                                                                                        /\
from ur suggestiions now i selected

processor: amd phenom II x6 1055t-------11,500
 mobo:       biostar ta89gxe      -----------6500
gpu:         msi geforce gtx470 graphic card---13000
ram:         corsair 2x2----------------------4800
cabinet:    elite 310 --------------------1900
psu:         corsair    650w ----------------4000
monitor:    samsing 22"------------------8500
hdd :        wd blue-------------2000
keb&mouse:                           700
writer:       lg ------------------1100
ups:           microtech 1 k---------3000


total isapprox----------------57,000....ho about this?


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2010)

change the UPS to APC. 1 k costs around 4.7k.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 9, 2010)

i just saved u Rs 1000 

CPU | Mobo | Ram : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz - 10500/- Shipped

also, GTX 470 is not 13k, its the GTX 460 768MB version which is 12k, which is a decent choice, but i doubt it helps in rendering apps, mavihs?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 9, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> thnks for u both guys helping me alot......\o/
> ||
> /\
> from ur suggestiions now i selected
> ...


your pricing is way off! 1055T - 10.5K, RAM is going to cost you around 6K & Corsair SMPS going to cost you a lot more around 7K the one you have listed above!
Don't go for Elite 310 & GTX470 you'll have huge temp probs! rather go for Elite 430 & GTX460!


rajan1311 said:


> i just saved u Rs 1000
> 
> CPU | Mobo | Ram : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz - 10500/- Shipped
> 
> also, GTX 470 is not 13k, its the GTX 460 768MB version which is 12k, which is a decent choice, but i doubt it helps in rendering apps, mavihs?


GTX460 1GB version is for 14K!
its going to help in Viewport & AfterEffect! Also soon there are GPU based render coming from mental images(the creator of mental ray)! the first version which is going to come out will be CUDA based, after that which comes out will be OpenCL based!

Edited!


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont see how you can all the difference in performance huge...? any benchmarks?


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

ichi said:


> change the UPS to APC. 1 k costs around 4.7k.





my confusion stars^ day by day


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 10, 2010)

What happened to NZXT Gamma? And go for gigabyte 880g @ 4.5k


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Sep 9, 2010)

at last i went for

asu p7p55d-e-lx
intel i5-760
sapphire hd 5770
dell 22"
sony dvd writer 22x
transcend 2x2 gb ddr3 ra
seagate 500 gb hdd
cooler master 310 cabinet and 600w coolermaster smps
1 kv intex ups
microsoft k/m

53750/-


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

nice rig
congrats

but is it cooler master extreme PSU???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2010)

congrats. but which is that smps? is it extreme power??

same time i posted as you piyush baba.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

^^yup
u didnt reply yesterday


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 9, 2010)

reply to what?????


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2010)

that boring time stuff.....


----------



## venkataramana1987 (Sep 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> nice rig
> congrats
> 
> but is it cooler master extreme PSU???





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> congrats. but which is that smps? is it extreme power??
> 
> same time i posted as you piyush baba.



ya its extreme power 600w cooler master.



piyush120290 said:


> that boring time stuff.....





hi piyush i dint get boring time stuff.....!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2010)

venkataramana1987 said:


> at last i went for
> 
> asu p7p55d-e-lx
> intel i5-760
> ...



nice rig but that PSU spoiled everything. a really BAD buy. this PSU can go up any moment.


----------

